# Broke my Fisher Speedcast Push Plate: I am an idiot



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

Let me introduce myself:

I....am an idiot.

Had a gut feeling that something was going to go wrong. After finishing up plowing my driveway with snow turning to rain, I headed over to fill up on gas, before a storm hits on Friday (6" plus report for now).

Driving thru down town center, I slam over a speed bump. I have accidently done this a few times before. I live in a "nothing" little "New England Town". (Example: We have 1 fire house with a volunteer dept)

When the snow gets heavy, you can't see the speed bumps, and A LOT of guys hit it.

I was only going aout 20 mph. But it was enough to break the *front, upper support tab/bar *on my push plate (pasenger side). Not the actual push plate section, where it is bolted to the truck frame.

I limped her home (not far) to find out the damage.

Anyways, I am going to take the plow off tomorrow, and the head gear. Hopefully the lower portion of the push plate will be able to be "come up" to the upper location (tab) that broke. I think its kind of "racked" right now, because of the plow's weight.

My buddy (Mechanic and metal guy) is coming by to check things out. I hope that we can weld the break, and also weld some plates on each side of the tab. FWIW - I only plow my 500' inclined driveway with it.

Any positive feed back will be appreciated. Either way: I would keep an eye out for a replacement push plate, as a back-up. I just hope that I can fix it by welding it =

Thoughts?


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

bummer Rt 31 by chance?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

floor jack it back into place and weld it.


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

no lead;1202789 said:


> floor jack it back into place and weld it.


Thats exactly what I was thinking/planning on = I was just hoping for such postive feed back - as my plan could just be - me with my head stuck up my butt = Thanks.


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

mwalsh9152;1202782 said:


> bummer Rt 31 by chance?


You SOB = Were you behind me? 

.....Very close to it; Main street of the Town (center) runs off of it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What year/make truck?


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

2COR517;1202808 said:


> What year/make truck?


1985 Dodge Power Ram W250 (Body, engine, trans, cab & bed) on a 1989 W250 Frame.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Happens to us all at some time, It can be fixed and you will be up and running in no time. Best of luck to you


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

maverjohn;1202982 said:


> Happens to us all at some time, It can be fixed and you will be up and running in no time. Best of luck to you


Thanks. I was feeling pretty stupid. The wife says "she's always aware of where the speed bumps are...."


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Those things happen- especially with time not on your side. When my old man got me into plowing with my Dump, we bought a plasma cutter, a welder, and a 6.5KW generator that would run both of them just in case something like that happened...fortunately we never had to perform an operation with them.


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

justme-;1203005 said:


> Those things happen- especially with time not on your side. When my old man got me into plowing with my Dump, we bought a plasma cutter, a welder, and a 6.5KW generator that would run both of them just in case something like that happened...fortunately we never had to perform an operation with them.


Thanks. I am planning on picking up a decent welding rig in the future.

Thank God for my Buddy tho = he's been a life saver many times over = super talented Jack of All Trades.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

NHCraigT;1202804 said:


> You SOB = Were you behind me?
> 
> .....Very close to it; Main street of the Town (center) runs off of it.


lol no, but I've likely blasted over the same speed bumps inadvertently in my work van. Threw everything all over the place. I used to have a coworker that lived in Greenville


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

mwalsh9152;1203164 said:


> lol no, but I've likely blasted over the same speed bumps inadvertently in my work van. Threw everything all over the place. I used to have a coworker that lived in Greenville


Ha, HA! Too Funny. My buddy that is going to help me with the issue - lives in Greenville.

I grew up in Billerica, MA. Then lived in Nashua, NH for a while, then moved out to the "sticks" (where I am now) about 3 years ago = Love it out here.......


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I work out of Nashua, the guy I used to work with lives up behind that crazy guys Trebuchet


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

mwalsh9152;1203762 said:


> I work out of Nashua, the guy I used to work with lives up behind that crazy guys Trebuchet


Yeah, he didn't do the trebuchet thing this year. I heard he was sick, and that it may be over for good.


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

UPDATE:

Plow is allset: Welded up and ready to go. Plowed up about 2" of snow from last night = no problems.

Thanks for everyone's input = much appreciated.


----------

